# PigMania Lima, Lima, OH - May 29 - 30, 2015



## dan2446 (Nov 19, 2014)

Community Computer Alliance is proud to announce our First Annual series of KCBS sanctioned PigMania Barbecue Contests.

This contest is brought to you by organizers who have both competed in and judged KCBS contests around the country.

5000.00 in cash prizes
www.pigmaniabbq.com

Event Details for Teams:
. Free Friday Dinner
. Free Saturday Breakfast
. Electric easily accessible
. Water easily accessible
. Close to shopping

We are hopeful that our years on the BBQ circuit will help us make this a great contest for everyone involved!


All procedes benefit:
Community Computer Alliance (CCA) is a 501(c) 3 nonprofit organization that empowers individuals, improves our communities, and aids in conserving our world – one computer at a time.

CCA provides individual workforce development training for individuals with Autism and other developmental disabilities with partner organizations, including Embracing Autism and Food for Good Thought.

CCA’s job skills training program is directly fueled by our licensed and bonded electronic recycling services, providing the highest asset management standards to our generous corporate and individual donors.

CCA regularly donates refurbished electronics to nonprofit organizations in our communities to, in turn, help fulfill their missions.

For more information on Community Computer Alliance please goto www.ccompa.org


----------



## dan2446 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cook Teams:

So far out of 22 judges we have more than 80% Master Certified Judges.
Our judges combined have judged more than 1200 KCBS certified contests

That's a whole lot of experience to give you the best possible outcomes for the hard work you put into preparing your entries.
Sign up early for discounts!
www.pigmaniabbq.com


----------



## ryno21 (May 5, 2015)

Anyone going to this?  I think I will check it out.


----------

